# Show us your Tacticool 22LR



## Moby76065

Here's mine. Promag Archangel Marauder Stock with a Red Dot.
Way fun to shoot. I can pop a Rabbit at 75 yards. Of course it's hard
to miss with that Red Dot on it. A beer can doesn't stand a chance.

http://www.blacksuntactical.com/Promag-Archangel-Marauder-Stock-25RD-Ruger-1022-AAM1022_p_91.html

Please excuse my sock.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I know in a SHTF scenario it won't matter, but it's not legal to have a laser on a hunting device in MD.


----------



## Immolatus

And why wouldnt they make a mag with 20 rounds for us also? One of the two reviews for the 10 rd complains about the mags functionality, and the review on the 30 rd one says the 10 rd mag 'would look funny' anyway.
Looks darned cool though!


----------



## Moby76065

Immolatus said:


> And why wouldnt they make a mag with 20 rounds for us also? One of the two reviews for the 10 rd complains about the mags functionality, and the review on the 30 rd one says the 10 rd mag 'would look funny' anyway.
> Looks darned cool though!


There's no mag in that shot partner. I saw the post and just grabed the rifle from the case. I have 4 25 round mags and a 35 round mag for it.
It's a really fun plinker.


----------



## Immolatus

I was referring to the link to purchase it, in MD were not allowed to have 30 rd mags.


----------



## Moby76065

It comes with 25 rnd mag. I don't know if that helps in the Socailist Republic Of Maryland.
They tighted down on gun rights pretty badly there.

Am I the only one with a cool 22LR in these forums?????


----------



## UncleJoe

Moby76065 said:


> Am I the only one with a cool 22LR in these forums?????


 My .22's are all about functionality. Just needs to get the job done.


----------



## Moby76065

UncleJoe said:


> My .22's are all about functionality. Just needs to get the job done.


Thank you UncleJoe, I was just looking for cool pictures of slick lookin little 22LR's.

Just something entertaining. Looks like there are none. Oh well.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Here's a Ruger factory mag. 25 rounds.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/238525/ruger-bx-25-magazine-ruger-10-22-22-long-rifle-25-round-polymer-black


----------



## Magus

Moby76065 said:


> Here's mine. Promag Archangel Marauder Stock with a Red Dot.
> Way fun to shoot. I can pop a Rabbit at 75 yards. Of course it's hard
> to miss with that Red Dot on it. A beer can doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> http://www.blacksuntactical.com/Promag-Archangel-Marauder-Stock-25RD-Ruger-1022-AAM1022_p_91.html
> 
> Please excuse my sock.


Whoa, that beats my ram-line rig all to hell! I like it!is it steady?


----------



## Moby76065

Magus said:


> Whoa, that beats my ram-line rig all to hell! I like it!is it steady?


It is with the stock extended. Folded up it's not as one would expect.
The Red Dot makes it super simple to hit most any target. Place the dot and squeeze. It is a blast to shoot and cheap!!!


----------



## Marcus

My 10/22 with a Tapco stock, UTG bipod, UTG foldable tactical foregrip, and Sightmark 2.5x50 NV riflescope.


----------



## Magus

Marcus said:


> My 10/22 with a Tapco stock, UTG bipod, UTG foldable tactical foregrip, and Sightmark 2.5x50 NV riflescope.


Looks like mine save for the stock.I have the "A" type.



Moby76065 said:


> It is with the stock extended. Folded up it's not as one would expect.
> The Red Dot makes it super simple to hit most any target. Place the dot and squeeze. It is a blast to shoot and cheap!!!


Where'd you get the stock? I must have one!


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> My .22's are all about functionality. Just needs to get the job done.


And there you have it ...

Well said!


----------



## Padre

500 .22 rounds $20
2 x 10 rd AR .22 mags $40
CMMG Conversion Bolt $200
MP-15 Sport carbine $600
Getting a MP-15 with a .22 and .223 bolt for your 14th birthday --- PRICELESS


----------



## Magus

Awww yeah! rockin' B day!


----------



## Colt 45

Those CMMG conversion units are pretty nice...I have two. Congratulations!

Max



Padre said:


> 500 .22 rounds $20
> 2 x 10 rd AR .22 mags $40
> CMMG Conversion Bolt $200
> MP-15 Sport carbine $600
> Getting a MP-15 with a .22 and .223 bolt for your 14th birthday --- PRICELESS


----------



## mojo4

Here's my .22 zombie bunnie slayer! Its the mossberg tactical .22 with 25 round mag and holographic sight. If zombie bunnies or squirrels show up........ I got em covered!!


----------



## mojo4

Oh yeah I forgot about the vertical fore grip. Those really help with holding it steady!


----------



## Magus

I v grip everything. best idea since cheese!


----------



## biobacon

Just Got the mossberg tactical .22 Sat. I havent used it yet. Its not as cool looking as yours but Im just learning to shoot so maybe one day


----------



## Sentry18

I have a few of them, including a Sig 522 and a S&W M&P15-22. But my favorite is the CMMG Wasp .22LR dedicated upper on a New Frontier polymer lower (image is similar). I have recently updated mine with some foliage green furniture and a red dot sight so it is identical to my PSA/NF 5.56mm AR-15. I will try and take a pic when I can lay them both on the same table.


----------



## oldvet

UncleJoe said:


> My .22's are all about functionality. Just needs to get the job done.


I am not knocking anyone's 22's on here as they are way cool and if I had unlimited funds I would probably do the same, however I will have to totally agree with UncleJoe and stay with my two stock Rugers (except for cammo wrap and 25 rd. mags.) for their ability to get the job done quickly and accurately.


----------



## Sentry18

> (snip) get the job done quickly and accurately


Just for the sake of discussion, I don't use any of my "tactical 22's" for anything other than practice and fun. I have the larger caliber version of every tactical 22 that I own and they are all set up the same (accessories, optics, slings, etc.). You cannot practice recoil management or follow up shots with a 22 caliber copy, but there is still a lot you can do for familiarization training. And you can do so on the cheap.

My "get the job done" gun in .22LR is a Marlin 795.


----------



## Moby76065

oldvet said:


> I am not knocking anyone's 22's on here as they are way cool and if I had unlimited funds I would probably do the same, however I will have to totally agree with UncleJoe and stay with my two stock Rugers (except for cammo wrap and 25 rd. mags.) for their ability to get the job done quickly and accurately.


:ignore:

I've no doubt all of these firearms get the job done quickly and accurately.
But we all like playing with our toys.

Now I need to go buy a for grip and bipod.


----------



## oldvet

Guys I am not downing the "toys", I just personally don't see the need for me to go to the expence of adding all of the bells and whistles to my .22's when I am trying to scrape together the funds to get the bells and whistles for my M-4's. 

As I said I would like to "tac out" a .22 and if I ever get to where I can afford to (after I have finished my AR's and the rest of the preps I need), and have the time left before TSHTF I will. For now tho I will just have to settle for looking and admiring everyone elses tactical .22's. 

Good job on those tactical .22's by the way. They are (as i said earlier) way cool and do serve a good training purpose. :2thumb:


----------



## Marcus

oldvet said:


> Guys I am not downing the "toys", I just personally don't see the need for me to go to the expence of adding all of the bells and whistles to my .22's when I am trying to scrape together the funds to get the bells and whistles for my M-4's.


I can't speak for the others, but I bought the Tapco stock ($69) so I can use my M4 accessories on my 10/22. I don't know if I'll ever need that flexibility, but it never hurts to have the capability. My next purchase will be complete spring sets for both.


----------



## mojo4

My mossy tac 22 was actually cheaper than the ruger 10 22. I needed a 22 anyhow so i saved a few bucks on mine. The vertical fore grip was only 15 bucks from basspro. I need a new sight though cause the one i have is an eotech knockoff and kinda sucks. Maybe an inexpensive red dot 3 or 4 power scope.


----------



## EarlyPrepper

Currently I have a 10/22 with a ATI Dragonuv stock, mainly because it was just a bit longer than the stock furniture, and a 4x scope, nothin more needed for that. 

In addition I have a 1970 Browning BL22 lever action. Stock, no need to change it up, accurate beyond belief.

I'll try to snap a few pics of the 10/22 when I get a chance.

My ARs are solely 5.56 (16" & 20" barrels). First is a stock S&W MP15 Sport, second is a complete custom assembly from the stripped lower. Using a Stag Arms 20" AWB compliant upper, ARFX skeleton stock, and so much more.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well this winter when the funds allow, I'm wantin ta get the RedJacket bull pup conversion. I've looked at several an I like that en the best so far. 

This will make a very affective, "close range-tight quarters" weapon. Fer any other purpose, I like the 10/22 with only a few additions ta it.

But, I like toys to!


----------



## pandamonium

My 35+ year old marlin model 60, I put an inexpensive ATI stock on it cause to original stock was a little too short for my taste. Not Tacti-cool, but it is very accurate. It currently wears a Bushnell 3-9x40 on top.


----------



## marlas1too

i have an old tube fed 22l and i wouldn't be spraying and praying i would be concealed and pick my shots one by one but a 22 will go through a kevlar vest


----------



## Magus

pandamonium said:


> My 35+ year old marlin model 60, I put an inexpensive ATI stock on it cause to original stock was a little too short for my taste. Not Tacti-cool, but it is very accurate. It currently wears a Bushnell 3-9x40 on top.


Do they still make those? my Marlin stock is cracked.


----------



## pandamonium

Magus said:


> Do they still make those? my Marlin stock is cracked.


The ATI stock? Sure do, http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-1021187


----------



## Magus

SEXY! will probably have to take a dremell to it like the last one,mine is really,really old!


----------



## pandamonium

Magus said:


> SEXY! will probably have to take a dremell to it like the last one,mine is really,really old!


The model 60 I own I got from my father who bought it new when I was around 9 or 10. I just turned 50 last week. That stock fit well with VERY little dremel work. I am 6'1", that stock fits me nicely. Good luck, lemme know how it works out!


----------



## Sentry18

> a 22 will go through a kevlar vest


That is highly theoretical and rarely ever proven. Depends on the gun (barrel length), ammo, type of vest, brand of vest, level of vest, age of vest, etc. Most modern body armor will stop a .22LR regardless of what the you-tube wannabes and forum commandos tell you. When you spec out body armor for a PD purchase (bid) you always list .22LR was the first round it must be able to stop, pretty much every company will produce a half dozen models tested and proven to stop the .22LR.


----------



## BadgerPeak

Spot on, Sentry18. Even the crappiest panels I've tested stop 22LR from a pistol or rifle at 3 feet.

I took this Savage MKII FV-SR .22LR from inventory and put a Manners composite stock and DIP bottom metal on it. I use it for predator control with a Gemtech Outback II silencer. It shoots amazing (I usually use a scope but I was playing around with the Aimpoint).


----------



## josephmrtn

my 22 is a plain o'll savage semi auto but in a day or two when i get the parts my 308 will be my go to tacticool gun. i will try to post pix.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Not Tactical but here is my 10/22 before it was lost in the river accident


----------



## cjn79

BadgerPeak said:


> Spot on, Sentry18. Even the crappiest panels I've tested stop 22LR from a pistol or rifle at 3 feet.
> 
> I took this Savage MKII FV-SR .22LR from inventory and put a Manners composite stock and DIP bottom metal on it. I use it for predator control with a Gemtech Outback II silencer. It shoots amazing (I usually use a scope but I was playing around with the Aimpoint).


That looks great and you said it shoots great, what more could you ask for. I'm probably going to copy you. I like it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sailaway

I've been looking at those 22lr tacticals, but am leaning toward the 10/22 take down.


----------



## cjn79

sailaway said:


> I've been looking at those 22lr tacticals, but am leaning toward the 10/22 take down.


Ya I'm definately snagging a 10/22 as well. Keep in mind if you get the takedown model, there isn't any conversion stocks or a lot of aftermarket mods yet. That will depend on how popular it becomes. The standard 10/22 has tons of mods and conversions on the market for it. Probably more then any other firearm.


----------

